# Saanen crossed with......?



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

If you had a Saanen doe and wanted to cross her with another breed so that her kids were good for meat, which breed would you choose and why?

Saanen
Boer
Pigmy
or Nubian


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i'd say boer, pygmys are too small to get a good meat ratio, and nubians are still dairy.. IMP i like to have just straight dairy kids, not as heavy tasting meat


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Boer for sure. If you have the choice,


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Myotonic.... the myotonia tenderizes the meat and adds a higher meat to bone ratio than other breeds. ;-)


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't think that there are any Myotonic around here, but I will look.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Do not over look pygmy. A Kinder (nubian/pygmy) can dress out at 60%. But you do not get as big or a kid so less over all wt.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Boer! lo....I'm slightly biased but you will get the most meat in one package out of those options


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I had a nice talk with the couple who own the Saaanen buck that my doe was bred to. They also have a Chashmere buck, so that gives me two choices!

Super nice people. They said they would help out with what ever I need. She raised goats most of her life so is very knowledgable. He can teach hubby how to buther and she can teach me how to make cheese and butter.


----------



## DPW (Mar 13, 2010)

A friend of ours is very happy with her Saanen/Boer cross goats.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I am going to wait until we butcher the wether in Sept/Oct. That way I can se if I even like the meat! Then if I do I can breed back or try the cashmere buck. I am hesitant on talking to the other guy that has goats up here as I have heard stories that his goats with thier kids have been all over the road lately. A fairly busy one at that! A friend of mine was driving by and there was a fairly new kid in the road, so he stopped to try and get it back with the others. The owner started a rumor that my friend was chasing his goats all over the place!My friend said he will never stop to help this guy again! I figure if he can't keep his goats behind his fences than he's not a good goat person!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Personally I would go with Myotonic or TMG. If you go to http://www.bendingtreeranch.com and you will find some great examples of Dairy breeds crossed with both of these. As for your area, I am not sure where you are but here are some breeders in the state.

http://myotonicgoatregistry.net/Breeder ... washington


----------



## DRJ Ranch (Apr 3, 2010)

I my self would go with Boer but I’m kind of bias though because I raise Boer goats and mixing a Boer goat who on average are smaller in height and length of your dairy animals will get a longer taller animal.

Also from people I have talked with Boer has a milder taste then some of the other goats around just because you tried one type of goat meat don’t rule out others.


----------



## chad3006 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd imagine a Saanen/Boer cross would be a heck of a good combination.


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I just got a saanen/boer cross and she is really nice. Looking forwards to breeding her to reg buck this fall.


----------

